# Cycletech "Opium"



## Ostwandlager (13. Juni 2006)

Euere Erfahrungen


----------



## pefro (13. Juni 2006)

Dein Erfarhungen? Du hast ja anscheinend schon eins, oder?

Ansonsten hast Du das schon gelesen?

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=217319&highlight=opium

http://www.mtb-news.de/forum/showthread.php?t=182057&highlight=opium

Gruß
Peter


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (13. Juni 2006)

Ja mein, seit 2004 Fahre ich Opium und bin immer noch Begeistert von diesem Radel und sein können. Gerade beim Klettern kommt so schnell kein anderes heran. Was Fährst Du zur Zeit?
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Gefahradler (13. Juni 2006)

Servus!

Bin seit ein paar Wochen auch stolzer Opium-Besitzer! Es ist echt ein tolles, vielseitiges Bike in jeder Hinsicht. Man kann es von Race bis Enduro aufbauen und auch im Betrieb anpassen, wenn man den Dämpfer umhängt und die Gabel absenken kann. 

Hab meins Tourenmäßig aufgebaut, dh. mit 2.25er NN, 130er Gabel, WCS-Teilen und 180er Bremse und komme mit Pedalen auf glatte 12 kg!

Die Fahrcharakteristik ist äussert ausgeglichen, es in verwinkelten Trails sehr wendig und agil und schluckt auch grössere Brocken mühelos weg. Kletter- und Downhilleigenschaften könnten für ein Bike dieser Kategorie nicht beser sein, man hätte es genausogut "Optimal" taufen können  

Bis jetzt macht es auf mich einen sehr stabilen und steifen Eindruck, eine wirklich durchdachte Konstruktion mit voll versenkbarer Sattelstütze und der Möglichkeit, einen Flaschenhalter zu montieren.
Was für mich ausserdem ausschlaggebend war, ist die tiefe Kettenstrebe, die ein Anschlagen der Kette der Vergangenheit angehören lässt. Des weiteren gefällt mir die schlichte, edle Optik ohne aufdringliche Logos und Schriftzüge. 

Ein Kenner weiss sofort, dass es sich nur um ein Cycletech handeln kann!

Wer also ein exclusives Bike, das man nicht an jeder Strassenecke sieht fahren mag, kann mit einem Opium nichts verkehrt machen...

Gefahradler


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Juni 2006)

Mei besser hätte ich es auch nicht sagen können Gefahradler...
Farblich hat sich ja auch viel getan. mei das grün und in rot sieht echt geil aus. Die Downhilleigenschaften sind schon super, da ging schon einiges am Gardasee die ich mir mit einem anderem Bike nicht getraut hätte.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Geisterfahrer (14. Juni 2006)

Ostwandlager schrieb:
			
		

> Ja mein, seit 2004 Fahre ich Opium und bin immer noch Begeistert von diesem Radel und sein können. Gerade beim Klettern kommt so schnell kein anderes heran. Was Fährst Du zur Zeit?
> Gruß Klaus



Warum willst Du es dann verkaufen?

Gruß,      Geisterfahrer


----------



## Gefahradler (15. Juni 2006)

Na, ich würd mal sagen, da er mehr als eins hat


----------



## Geisterfahrer (15. Juni 2006)

Na dann...

Gefallen tut's mir auch, nicht daß hier falsche Gedanken aufkommen.


----------



## Ostwandlager (16. Juni 2006)

Klar habe ich noch eins,in opium weiß. Das rote würde ich gerne verkaufen.
Vielleicht hat ja jemand interesse.

PS.Tandem Fahren macht Spaß


----------



## Ostwandlager (17. Juni 2006)

Mords gaudi gestern am brauneck. Die schinderrei hat sich gelohnt! Ein super trail führt wenn man vom brauneckhaus richtung kotalm fährt. Mei ist der super! Konnte alles fahren bis auf dem sattel vom schlepplift, da mußte ich mal kurz schieben. Die kotalm läst man dann rechts liegen und am waldanfang fährt man gerade aus so wie die skitourengeher im winter. Mei hat das ein spaß gemacht. Man kommt dann unten am daxerlift an. Lohnt sich!!!
Gruß Klaus
PS.Tandemfahren macht spaß


----------



## Liteville (20. Juni 2006)

Stand letztes Jahr auch vor der Wahl zwischen dem 
- Fusion Raid von Bodo Probst,
- Liteville 301 von Michi Grätz und
- MTB Cycletech Opium von Butch Gaudi.
Alles besondere Räder mit durchdachter Hinterbaukinematik. 

Leider gab es keinen MTB Cycletech-Händler, bei dem ich ein Opium hätte probefahren können.

Bei Fusion mißfiel mir 
- die zu geringe Reifenfreiheit, 
- die Tatsache, daß in technischen Passagen beim Versenken der Sattelstüzte, der Sattel (durch das reel flach Sattelrohr) eher nach vorne statt nach hinten schiebt,
- die teilweise lieblose Verarbeitung (Lackreste in den Lageraufnahmen, lackübergangverdeckende und schief aufgeklebte Dekorsticker).

Beim Liteville fällt durch den hochgelegten Dämpfer 
- die Wasserflaschenhalterung etwas tief aus, weswegen die Flasche beim Herausnehmen immer nachgefasst werden muß (o.k. bei sehr guten Rädern werden die Kritikpunkte immer spezieller).
- Die reduzierte seitliche Beinfreiheit, durch die etwas breit bauende Schwinge (fällt nur bei enger Knieführung negativ auf).
- Nervig finde ich auch die zerkratzte Carbonsattelstütze.



			
				Gefahradler schrieb:
			
		

> Des weiteren gefällt mir die schlichte, edle Optik ohne aufdringliche Logos und Schriftzüge.
> 
> Ein Kenner weiss sofort, dass es sich nur um ein Cycletech handeln kann!
> 
> Wer also ein exclusives Bike, das man nicht an jeder Strassenecke sieht fahren mag, kann mit einem Opium nichts verkehrt machen...


Dem kann ich nichts mehr hinzufügen. Auf jeden Fall eine entscheidende Kaufempfehlung. 

Gruß K&S

An Klaus: siehe auch Liteville-Forum Seite 139.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (3. Juli 2006)

Hat jemand mal probleme mit gelenken sprich lösende bolzen gehabt am dämpfer und rahmen? Gruß Klaus.

Danke für dein tipp. Grüße zurück an K+S


----------



## Gefahradler (3. Juli 2006)

So, wie versprochen stell ich jetzt auch mal ein Bildchen von meinem Babe zur Anregung rein


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. Juli 2006)

Ja super sieht das aus. Wie hast du das aufgebaut?
Da können wir ja bald mal ein opium treffen organisieren.
Gruß Klaus
PS tandemfahren macht Spaß


----------



## Opiumlover (5. Juli 2006)

Hallo Allerseits,

tja, mein Kollege der Philip hat ja soweit ich weiß hier schonmal was gepostet. Philip & ich machen die Deutschlandvertretung von MTB CYCLETECH. Leider sind wir nur zu zweit hier in Deutschland und einen Vertrieb aufzubauen gestaltet sich doch als sehr Zeitintensiv, weswegen wir z.b. auch nicht regelmäßig dieses Forum durchkämmen können. Wenn ihr jedoch Fragen haben solltet, dann einfach per Email an [email protected] oder [email protected] schreiben.

Wegen Händlern sind die Infos auf unserer Homepage www.velo.com leider nicht topaktuell... Solltet Ihr da Infos benötigen, dann wie oben schon geschrieben: am besten per Email.

Wenn Ihr einige unserer schicken Bikes mal live sehen wollt, dann kann ich Euch nur empfehlen, am 15. und 16. Juli aufs Streetlife Festival zu kommen und unseren kleinen Stand zu besuchen. Voraussichtlich wird dort ein Opium Race XO, ein Supertool, ein Oxymoron und für alle Reiseradfreaks ein Papalagi zu sehen und natürlich auch zum anfassen da sein.

Also, wir freuen uns auf Euren Besuch
Viele Grüße an alle
Gernot


----------



## Ostwandlager (6. Juli 2006)

Ja super, hört sich gut an. Also alle opium fans aus münchen, da gibt es was zu sehen. Wer mal eins probe fahren möchte und zwischen salzburg und münchen wohnt, da komme ich gerne mal vorbei und stelle euch meins vor.
Gruß Klaus
PS Tandemfahren macht Spaß


----------



## Gefahradler (7. Juli 2006)

Hey Leute, das ist doch mal was:

Heute auf der BSN-Homepage gelesen: 

Normalerweise mÃ¼ssen Bikebegeisterte bis zu den Herbstmessen warten, ehe sie die Teile des kommenden Jahres zu sehen bekommen. MTB Cycletech will die Kunden weniger lange warten lassen und bringt die neueste Version des Opium Flash bereits ab Juli in die LÃ¤den. Mit an Bord sind die 2007er-Federelemente von Fox Shox. Vorne versieht die neuste Variante der Â»36 Talas RC2Â« ihren Dienst â weil diese Gabel sich absenken lÃ¤sst, stÃ¶rt sie beim Bergauffahren nicht. Zudem kombiniert sie groÃes SchluckvermÃ¶gen mit enormen Steifigkeitsreserven â bergab ein deutliches Plus und mit ein Grund, warum man es mit dem Â»Opium FlashÂ« richtig krachen lassen kann. Am Heck sorgen das Â»Float RP23Â«-Federelement und die bewÃ¤hrte Kinematik dafÃ¼r, dass das Hinterrad den Kontakt zum Boden nicht verliert.

Gerade mal 14 Kilogramm bringt das Bike mit seinen 170 Millimetern Federweg auf die Waage. Deswegen und aufgrund seiner Geometrie und Kinematik soll das Bike voll tourentauglich sein und so ein sehr breites Einsatzspektrum bieten. Mehr Informationen unter www.velo.com

Bilder hÃ¤ng ich gleich mal an,

Gefahradler


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Juli 2006)

Super Gell,
da kommt freude auf....
Also springer, euere zeit wird kommen!
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Ostwandlager (11. Juli 2006)

Guten morgen, mei schon wieder so ein schöner tag.
Gestern wurde mein opium mal wieder fein ausgeführt, eine schöne karwendelrunde gedreht 1800hm.
Das bike fährt einfach super.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## Ostwandlager (12. Juli 2006)

Hallo Leute, wollte schnell mal mitteilen das der Radel Rasti aus Lenggries im Bahnhof jeden Dienstag Abend eine Rennradtour und jeden Mittwoch ein MTB Tour anbietet. Kostenfrei!!! Anbei kann man sich auch ein Opium anschauen.
Also vielleicht sieht man sich. Grüße Klaus


----------



## Haberländer (14. Juli 2006)

Ja servus, mei nett eine opium seite gefunden zu haben.
Bin gerade dabei, mir eins zuzulegen.
Bis dahin viel spaß euch...


----------



## Ostwandlager (14. Juli 2006)

*Feinfein, ein neuer fahrer. Auch hier ist ein glücklicher zu einem opium1.0 gekommen. Sind aber auch geile dinger!
Gruß Klaus*


----------



## Opiumlover (17. Juli 2006)

Liebe Freunde & Interessenten des OPIUMS!
Wie ihr ja evtl. schon wisst, machen Philip und ich den Deutschlandvertrieb. Wir hatten am Wochenende in München auf der Leopoldstrasse im Rahmen des Streetlife Festivals unsere Räder hergezeigt. Samstag und Sonntag hatten alle die Möglichkeit, unsere schicken Bikes zu bewundern. Auch hatten wir einige Händler eingeladen - dieser Einladung sind aber nur 3 gefolgt. Schade für sie, denn wenn sie gesehen hätten, dass Philip und ich an beiden Tagen von früh bis spät über unserer Kapazitätsgrenze beraten, erklärt und präsentiert haben, wäre ihnen gekommen, dass unsere Räder etwas ganz besonderes sind und dass wir sehr viele Interessenten haben. Ich werde mal versuchen, einige Bilder von unseren kleinen aber feinen Stand reizustellen.  Wie Ihr sehen könnt hatten wir neben unserem brandneuen Long-Travel-All-Mountain Opium Flash   , ein Opium Race XO  , ein Papalgi Expeditionsrad  , ein Vogue Teeniestadtrad, ein Oxymoron Speedbike  , und das Supertool   mit dabei.
Natürlich werden wir auch auf der Eurobike in Friedrichshafen sein. Für sämtliche Infos bitte an [email protected].
Happy Trails und einen schönen Opium-Sommer
Gruß an alle Gernot


----------



## Chrösch (28. Juli 2006)

Hallo zusammen

hier also mal mein Opium als es noch neu und sauber war. Es war mit Dual Control ausgerüstet, ich habe mir aber XT Bremshebel und eine X.9 Schaltung und Hebel ranmachen lassen und nen anderen Sattel spendiert, ansonsten Standard (2004er Ausführung).
Bin bis jetzt super damit zufrieden, rollt dass es eine Freude ist!

Gruss Chrösch


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. August 2006)

Ja sieht super aus. Fein Fein. Gruß Klaus


----------



## Ostwandlager (4. August 2006)




----------



## Opiumlover (23. Oktober 2006)

Ja, ja,
gestern war ein schöner Tag!!! Mit drei Kumpels ab nach Lenggries und dort haben wir eine ultrageile Biketour gestartet - technisch bis zum Abwinken, Waldtrails, Stufen, enge Kehren, Anlieger,    Eben alles am Start, was man zum Glücklichsein benötigt  Glücklicherweise hatte ich einen Kumpel mit einem Opium Flash Testbike ausgestattet, so dass er auch ordentlich Spass hatte.
Nachdem der Opium Flash Test in der "Bike" ja nicht so toll ausgefallen ist und die "Mountainbike" unser Opium Flash jedoch für sehr gut befunden hat, denke ich, es ist das beste, dass sich jeder sein eigenes Bild machen kann. Daher sollte jeder, der sich ein ultimatives Spaßgerät kaufen möchte und noch nicht weiß, welches Bike es sein soll, vorab mit uns in Verbindung setzen. Eine Probefahrt ist dann nach Vereinbarung im Raum München möglich. Also nutzt die Gelegenheit und meldet Euch unter [email protected]
Bis denne
Gernot


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## chilebiker (24. Oktober 2006)

Ich war letztens kurz in der Schweiz und ging einen alten Bekannten in seinem Radgeschäft besuchen. Da hatte der doch wirklich ein paar Opiums ausgestellt - kurzerhand hab ich mir eines davon einen Tag lang ausgeliehen, und zwei Tage später war es meins! Jetzt macht mir das Biken hier in Chile noch mehr Spass!


----------



## zanny (25. Oktober 2006)

Hey Opiumlover!
Tja eine Testfahrt wäre schön, doch wo einen Händler im Ruhrgebiet finden??
Gruß
zanny


----------



## Ostwandlager (9. November 2006)

servus zanny, fahre vielleicht bald zu verwanten nach duisburg. Wo bist du im Ruhrgebiet? Da könnte ich mal zwei mitbringen.
Gruß Klaus


----------



## zanny (9. November 2006)

Hey Ostwandlager!
Echt nett von Dir. Ich wollte eigentlich auf die Problematik aufmerksam machen das es echt schade ist das Cycletech mit den schicken Bikes kein großes Händlernetz besitzt. Nur im Süden Deutschlands gibt es die Möglichkeit eines zur Probe zu fahren. Doch finde ich Dein Angebot klasse und würde gerne auf Dein Angebot zurück kommen wenn Du in der Nähe sein solltest. Ich komme übrigens aus Dortmund und bin bisher ein Hardtailfahrer, doch durch etwas Bikeparkerfahrung dieses Jahr reitzt es mich schon es etwas mehr krachen zu lassen. Sag einfach bescheid falls Du in die Region kommst.
Gruß
zanny


----------



## Opiumlover (3. Mai 2007)

Hey Opium Freunde,
anbei mal zwei Bilder wie das Opium in Action aussieht    
Ich glaub, ich bin bisher kein geileres Rad gefahren...


----------



## ]:-> (3. Mai 2007)

HI,
wenn mir schon jemand zuvor kommt und den alten fred nochmal rauskramt hab ich auch ne Frage 

wie habt ihr euer opium so aufgebaut? (mir würde was mit rs pike vorschweben...) Speziell mit welchen Federelementen macht es sich gut? Und in welchem Einsatz habt ihr's damit?

thx
bye

p.s. hab ich richtig gesehen, dass das Rahmenkit incl Fox gabel und Dämpfer so um die 3000 CHF liegt?


----------



## Chrösch (9. Mai 2007)

hallo

meins ist mit der "alten" Talas (90-130) aufgebaut, also Standard. Die 2007 Version des Opium 1.0 kommt aber mit der "neuen" Talas (100-140), von da her denke ich dass sich der Rahmen problemlos mit einer Pike ausrüsten lässt.
Frag doch mal den deutschen Vertrieb an was die Geometriemässig dazu sagen. Den Rahmen solltes du sicher auch dort beziehen können (bzw. probefahren falls du in der Nähe wohnst), so kriegst du nen genauen Preis und musst dich nicht um den Import kümmern.

Ansonsten kann ich meine Eindrücke nur wiederholen: geiles Bike.

Chrösch


----------



## Gefahradler (9. Mai 2007)

Hallo, ich hab auch ein Opium, siehe Bilder. Zuerst hatte ich eine Pace RC41 Fighter drin, die baute mir aber dann doch etwas zu hoch, das Fahrverhalten war etwas kippelig. Jetzt hab ich eine Magura Phaon 90-125mm Federweg drin, die passt perfekt. Nach meinem Gefühl ist das Opium eher auf eine kürzere Gabel ausgelegt, ich würde sagen 90 oder 120mm sind perfekt je nach Dämpferlage. Da die Dämpferlänge ja auch nur 165 mm beträgt finde ich ist die Race einstellung besser, da dann das Ratio-Verhältnis nicht so gross ist und das Ansprechverhalten besser ist. In dieser Stellung brauchst du auch nicht so viel Druck im Dämpfer. Aber das ist alles mein persönlicher Eindruck/Geschmack. Ich möchte keinen davon abhalten, eine längere Gabel einzubauen. Die Pike kann man ja auch absenken.

Gruss


----------



## Opiumlover (10. Mai 2007)

Hallo,
grundsätzlich kann man in das Opium eine Pike einbauen. Allerdings wiegt die dann etwas mehr und die Gewichtsverteilung verändert sich etwas. Wenn Euch etwas vorschwebt mit viel Federweg, tourentauglichen Gewicht und Allmountain-Geometrie, dann ist vielleicht auch unser Opium Flash ein heißes Geschoss. Wie schon mal angeboten - wenn jemand in der Münchner Umgebung mal vorbeikommt, lässt sich sicher irgendeine Proberunde vereinbaren.
EInen schönen Tag noch


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (8. September 2007)

So, die Eurobike ist rum und nach einem Jahr warten ist endlich das neue MTB Cycletech Opium 6 serienreif.
Ich muss sagen sieht in natura richtig  aus.
Neu mit 150mm Federweg, neuem Umlenkhebel, neues Hydroforming Oberrohr und voraussichtlich einen geringen Gewichtszuschuss von 100g.

Ausserdem wollte ich auf den Dauertest in der aktuellen Mountain BIKE 10/ 2007 hinweisen bei dem das Opium sehr gut abgeschnitten hat.






[/url][/IMG]


----------



## kleinerHai (18. September 2007)

Gibts schon Bilder vom 2008 Opium Flash?
Preise?


----------



## playbike (18. September 2007)

kleinerHai schrieb:


> Gibts schon Bilder vom 2008 Opium Flash?
> Preise?




Zwar nicht die Beste Qualität (Mein Foto spinnt)





[/url][/IMG]

Preis Komplettrad VK 3699
Rahmenset VK 2399


----------



## Gefahradler (29. Oktober 2007)

Hallo, will an dieser Stelle mal den Neuaufbau meines geliebten Opiums vorstellen. Hab einiges umgebaut und bin jetzt bei 12,55 kg angekommen. Dafür ist es voll alpencrosstauglich und mit 2.4er Reifen, Enduro-Felgen, vorn 180er Scheibe, und jeweils 130mm Federweg auch mal für gröbere Abfahrten gerüstet. 

Viel Spass mit euren Opiums wüscht Gefahradler!













PS: Hat schon wer das neue Opium 6 geordert?


----------



## cpetit (30. Oktober 2007)

Schönes Bike, würde mir auch gefallen.

Aber der Preis für ein Rahmen-Set ist auch ganz schön hoch.


----------



## playbike (30. Oktober 2007)

cpetit schrieb:


> Schönes Bike, würde mir auch gefallen.
> 
> Aber der Preis für ein Rahmen-Set ist auch ganz schön hoch.



Also ich finde VK 2199 für z.B. das neue Opium 6 frameset nicht hoch.
Kommt mit Fox Talas RLC, Syntace P6 Sattelstütze, Syntace Sattelspanner, XT Umwerfer, Schutzaufklebersatz, Kettenstrebenschutz, Canecreek Steuersatz und Dämpferpumpe und Fox RP23 Dämpfer.
Schau Dir mal das Liteville dazu an, was Du da zahlst  
Und auf jedenfall nicht so mittlerweile weit verbreitet wie das Liteville


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (30. Oktober 2007)

@ Gefahrradler

sehr sehr schön. Opium forever  
Welcher Steuersatz ist da drin? Acros?

P.S. hab schon ein neues Frameset hier bekomm aber kaum die Augen davon weg  fast zu schade zum aufbauen!


----------



## Gefahradler (30. Oktober 2007)

Hallo Playbike!

Wow, das geht echt für die Ausstattung! wo hast du das Frameset gekauft?

Also der Steuersatz ist ein Tune Bubu, kostet zwar ein bisschen was, ist dafür aber unschlagbar edel, leicht und baut recht flach. passend zur Sattelklemme..

hier noch ein Bild in Grossaufnahme. Auf den Deckel mit der Gravur bin ich besonders stolz, der ist nicht von Tune, hab ihn mal einem Freund abschwatzen können, der ihn auf einem Gary Fisher verbaut hatte, der Hersteller ist mir unbekannt...





Du musst unbedingt mal ein Foto von deinem Opium 6 hier rein stellen, wenn du im Aufbau vortgeschritten bist!

Gruss


----------



## chilebiker (31. Oktober 2007)

@ Gefahradler
Sieht lecker aus, dein Opium!


----------



## schu2000 (1. November 2007)

Hab ich doch grad diesen Thread hier wiederentdeckt 

Ich bin ja jetzt auch seit gut zwei Monaten stolzer Besitzer eines Opiums (jetzt Opium 5) und hab jetzt auch schon einige Kilometer zusammen mit meinem grünen Freund hinter mich gebracht. Und ich muss sagen, ich bin nach wie vor begeistert von dem Teil!! Zwar bin ich nicht der erfahrene Biker (fahre erst seit ca. einem halben Jahr, aber dafür seitdem richtig viel  ), aber ich bin bisher kaum an eine Stelle gekommen wo ich mit dem Bike nicht durchgekommen wäre. Bergauf lässt es sich richtig Klasse fahren. Zumindest nachdem ich mich von den im Vergleich zur Fox Talas "lächerlichen" 76mm Federweg meiner Cannondale-Fatty umgewöhnt hatte  die Absenkung der Talas brauche ich mittlerweile gar nicht mehr. Bergab macht es richtig viel Spaß mit dem Gefährt, das Fahrwerk bügelt die meisten Unebenheit einfach weg. Aber "einfach nur Fahrrad fahren" kann man mit dem Opium auch  auch ein Wippen kenne ich kaum, dementsprechend habe ich (außer zum Ausprobieren) das Propedal des RP23-Dämpfers nicht gebraucht. Was mir auch super gefällt ist der tolle Allround-Charakter des Opium!! Ob langsam und gemütlich oder schnell und volles Rohr, ob Asphalt, Waldweg oder Singletrail, alles kein Problem mit dem Bike!!
Meines ist als Enduro aufgebaut, wers mal sehen will:









(mittlerweile schauts natürlich nimmer so sauber aus, die Bilder hab ich gemacht als es fertig war  )

Einige Änderungen hab ich auch schon im Sinn, als nächstes kommt erstmal ein Race Face Evolve AM-Vorbau mit 70mm ran und ersetzt den momentanen Ritchey-Vorbau mit 110mm. Der war nur ne Notlösung weil beim Aufbau des Bikes auf die Schnelle nix anderes zu kriegen war und ich (ungeduldig) nicht mehr warten wollte/konnte  will eigentlich auch nur mal ausprobieren wie sich der kürzere Vorbau auf das Handling auswirkt. Nach diesem Umbau wird dann auch der goldene Spacer durch schwarze ersetzt werden. Andere Satzelstütze möcht ich auch, und für Frühjahr hab ich mir vorgenommen die Juicy 7 gegen ne Hope Mono M4 zu tauschen...erstmal sparen...wollte eigentlich auch farblich noch ein paar Akzente setzen, nur find ich das zu dem Grün (so schön ich es nach wie vor finde) einfach nix dazu passt, außer schwarz...

Mein Fazit: das Bike ist der Beweis, Opium macht süchtig 

@Playbike: bin schon gespannt auf Dein neues O6...wenns fertig ist dann müssen wir mal wieder ne gemeinsame Runde drehen würd ich sagen!!

Sven


----------



## Ostwandlager (5. November 2007)

Mei sieht das geil aus...
Gruß Klaus


----------



## headshok (3. Januar 2008)

Btr. Radel Rasti aus Lenggries im Bahnhof 

Kann mir hier jemand kurz eine Info zu obigem Radladen geben. Hab mir beim "Rasti" ein Rad ersteigert und da alles auf dem Postweg ablaufen soll...

Kann man den Händler weiterempfehlen, sprich würdet ihr dort ein Rad kaufen. Das Tourangebot for free zeigt ja schon eine gewisse Leidenschaft für die Sache.


----------



## Ostwandlager (7. Januar 2008)

*Die Rastis sind super zu empfehlen. Da wir es keine probleme geben!*
*Gruß*


----------



## Opiumlover (1. Februar 2008)

Hallo,
für alle, die sich für ein Opium, Opium 6 oder Opium Flash interessieren hier der Hinweis: MTB CYCLETECH wird vom 14.02.2008 bis 18.02.2008 auf der C-B-R in München sein. Samstag und Sonntag steht Serac Joe für etwas Alpencross-Plausch zur Verfügung.
Bis dann


----------



## Gefahradler (1. Februar 2008)

Hey super, da schau ich vorbei, wenns mir irgendwie ausgeht. Wollt das O6 schon lange mal live sehen und mich mit Joe über unsere Opiums unterhalten! Tolle sache, schöne Grüsse
Gefahradler


----------



## HITMAN (18. März 2008)

So, ich hab jetzt auch mein Opium Flash!!!  

Ich hab es mir natürlich nicht nehmen lassen es gleich zu pimpen! So hab ich dem guten Stück gleich einen Hope Pro II LRS verpasst, dazu passend eine Hope Mono 4 Zange mit 200er Scheiben vorne und hinten. Die Lenkzentrale ziert ein Syntace VRO Vorbau mit Vector Carbon Lenker, u.v.m

über Ostern wirds gleich am Gardasee getestet, anschließend gibts selbstverständlich Fotos!

bis die tage


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (18. März 2008)

Oh Mann und ich habs auch noch nicht gesehen.
Bin gespannt auf erste Pics!


----------



## Opiumlover (28. März 2008)

A propos Bilder. Schaut mal mein neues Opium 6 Race mit etwas dickeren Reifen. Wiegt nun 12,4 kg mit Pedale!!!


----------



## schu2000 (28. März 2008)

Hehe, das is doch mein Grün  schaut Klasse aus!!  In weiß konnt ichs ja schon live sehen, wenn auch net in freier Wildnis 

Mein Opium war übrigens über Ostern mit mir am Lago (Premiere sowohl für Bike als auch für den Fahrer  )...und es hat sich bewährt...hoch wie auch runter hat es mich bis auf ein paar Abgänge sicher getragen, wobei diese aber eher auf meine bescheidene Fahrtechnik zurückzuführen waren  
Von den 12,4kg bin ich momentan aber ein ganzes Stück weit weg, mein letztes Gewichtstuning ging mit Maxxis FR-Schläuchen und 2,5er Minions mit FR-Karkasse nach oben statt nach unten


----------



## ragazza (7. April 2008)

Opiumlover schrieb:


> A propos Bilder. Schaut mal mein neues Opium 6 Race mit etwas dickeren Reifen. Wiegt nun 12,4 kg mit Pedale!!!



Ich seh da nur nen leeren link,du kummst hier net rein  

Aber ich wills doch auch unbedingt sehen


----------



## playbike (19. April 2008)

@opiumlover

ich bin so frei...


----------



## playbike (19. April 2008)

und hier mal meins


----------



## itsadream (19. April 2008)

Das Opium gefÃ¤llt mir auch sehr.
Ich bin drauf und dran mir ein Opium 5 2.0 zuzulegen.
Es gibt allerdings ein paar Punkte die mich stÃ¶ren.
Wie kann man denn an ein Rad, das 2700â¬ kostet ShimaNo M485 Bremsen fÃ¼r 30â¬ dran bauen? Das gleich gilt fÃ¼r die Kurbel. Ich kÃ¶nnte 

Habt ihr euch eure Opiums alle selbst aufgebaut? 

Hab grosse Lust einen kurz MTB Urlaub in der Schweiz zu machen und ohne Bike anzureisen.  Die Preise dort sind schon viel gÃ¼nstiger


----------



## ragazza (20. April 2008)

itsadream schrieb:


> Das Opium gefällt mir auch sehr.
> Ich bin drauf und dran mir ein Opium 5 2.0 zuzulegen.
> Es gibt allerdings ein paar Punkte die mich stören.
> Wie kann man denn an ein Rad, das 2700 kostet ShimaNo M485 Bremsen für 30 dran bauen? Das gleich gilt für die Kurbel. Ich könnte
> ...



. Ja,selbt aufbauen ist besser
Vergiss den Zoll nicht,Schweiz ist nicht EU


----------



## schu2000 (20. April 2008)

itsadream schrieb:


> Habt ihr euch eure Opiums alle selbst aufgebaut?



ich hab meines (dieses da) auch selbst aufgebaut. Hat eben ganz klar den Vorteil dass man die Wahl der Komponenten selbst in der Hand hat und es so entsprechend der eigenen Vorstellungen, des vorgesehenen Einsatzgebietes (speziell das Opium 5 halte ich für äußerst vielseitig!!) und der finanziellen Grenzen ausstatten kann


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## itsadream (20. April 2008)

Ich denk ich hol mir das Opium 5 2.0 und lass mir auf alle Fälle die Bremsen austauschen. Da bin ich ein gebranntes Kind (Hayes 9 mit 160mm Scheibe für die Alpen; nach dem Wechsel auf 200mm war's ein anderes Fahren)
der Rest beim Standard Bike ist ja soweit ok.


----------



## itsadream (5. Mai 2008)

Wie fährt sich denn der Opium 6 Rahmen im Vergleich zum Opium5?
Vom Aussehen ist der 6er ja sehr schön. Es hat sich aber auch die Geometrie geändert. Mehr in Hinblick bergab ??
Hat jemand mal beider Rahmen getestet?


----------



## schu2000 (7. Mai 2008)

Am Wochenende aufm Altissimo recht weit oben 





Es hat sich wieder sehr gut geschlagen mein grünes O!!  Jetzt wenn bloß der Fahrer mehr drauf hätte


----------



## HITMAN (19. Mai 2008)

ich möchte euch auch mal an meiner ge-FLASH-ten saison teilhaben lassen! das Opium Flash begeistert mich einfach immernoch und dazu noch immer mehr!! letzte woche hat es mich an den gardasee begleitet bergauf kletterts einfach wie eine bergziege und bergab hab ich ihm die sporen gegeben ..einfach die bremse auf, augen zu und durch 

die bilder entstanden allerdings im schönen oberfranken..  











never stop pedaling


----------



## ragazza (23. Mai 2008)

Gibts eigentlich ausser mir noch mehr Geduldige,die seit 8 Wochen auf ihren bestellten Rahmen warten oder bin ich der einzige hier im Forum?


----------



## HITMAN (24. Mai 2008)

also ich alleine weiß  von zwei leuten die warten. ich glaub das liegt wieder mal an dem schiff aus übersee.. An dem liegts ja bekanntlich immer..
meiner meinung nach müßten aber alle räder noch im mai ankommen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## speicher_voll (24. Mai 2008)

Ich warte bereits ca. 3 Monate auf mein Opium 6 Rahmenkit und es soll noch bis Ende Juni dauern. Dabei gehe ich übernächste Woche in die Ferien und wollte das Bike mitnehmen  .
Bin mir jetzt am überlegen, ob ich ein Liteville 301, welches bei einem Händler an Lager ist, kaufen soll .


----------



## Opiumlover (29. Mai 2008)

Hallo "speicher voll" und "ragazza",

ich habe heute die Info erhalten, dass die Rahmen Gabelsets in 2-3 Wochen in der Schweiz eintreffen. Ca. eine Woche später werden sie dann hier in Deutschland ankommen. Was ich definitiv sagen kann: Warten lohnt sich auf jeden Fall. Da Geduld belohnt werden soll, schickt mir doch bitte Eure Körpergröße und Trikotgröße und ich schau mal weiter. Schließlich soll Treue ja auch belohnt werden. Meine Email ist: [email protected]

P.s.: Vielleicht könnt Ihr uns etwas behilflich sein. Beim Festival in Garmisch ist ein grünes Opium 6 mit komplett XTR aus der abgesperrten Garage geklaut worden. Falls ihr eines seht, bitte mal anfragen, wo das Rad her ist oder mich kurz informieren.

Viele Grüße
Gernot


----------



## schu2000 (29. Mai 2008)

War aber hoffentlich net Deines was geklaut wurde Gernot??   Fahrraddiebe sollten in nen dunklen Kerker geworfen werden 

Sven


----------



## ragazza (30. Mai 2008)

Fahrraddieb=Pferdedieb....   
hängt ihn höher...


----------



## HITMAN (1. Juni 2008)

da waren sie echt wie die raben, vom kollegen ein Intense M3 und vom anderen ein Steppenwolf Tycon CR..ebenfalls aus einer abgestellten hotelgarage.

..was man mit fahrraddieben machen sollte möchte ich hier nicht näher erläutern [...] 

lg HITMAN


----------



## HITMAN (1. Juni 2008)

nettes bild von playbike:

and with him his opium 6...


----------



## ragazza (7. Juli 2008)

So,am Samstag hat mir mein netter Opium-Händler endlich den lange erwarteten Rahmenkit vorbeigebracht.Danke noch mal,daß du soweit gefahren bistWeihnachten im Juli,wie schön
 Vier Stunden später die ersten Fahrversuche,drei Tage später sind 100km drauf und ich bin genauso begeistert wie bei der ersten Probefahrt.Ganz kleines Manko nach der langen Lieferzeit,die im Katalog so besonders hervorgehobene Kabelführung im Schwingenbereich wurde einfach mal nicht mitgeliefert,alles andere war aber dabei und in tadellosem Zustand.Mit den Bowdenzugklipsern geht das Zugverlegen wirklich in Sekunden und ist gut aufgeräumt.Der Steuersatz war sachon vormontiert.Die Federelemente sind jetzt nach 100km auch flutschig geworden,an der Gabeleinstellung muss ich noch rumprobieren.Bilder gibts nächste Woche,sobald ich die Bremsleitungen gekürzt hab und die restlichen Neuteile wie Sattel und Pedale verbaut sind.
Und das ist jetzt alles dran:

Opium 6,Größe M,weiß
Dämpfer Fox RP23(Erstausrüstung)
Gabel Fox 32 Talas 140-120-100 Erstausrüstung
Sattelstütze Syntace P6 Carbon auch im Kit enthalten
Lenker Ritchey WCS OS Riser Carbon
Vorbau Ritchey 4-Lock,75mm bei 10°
Sattel Fizik Gobi XM 08
Laufräder WhizzWheels,DT240S,DTEX5.1-Felgen,DT Supercomp-Speichen.Vorderradnabe mit Steckachsenoption
Schnellspanner Tune 
Reifen NN in 2.40 mit Schlauch
Bremsen Avid Juicy 7 vorn 200 hinten 180mm
Kurbel XTR 
Kassette XTR 11-32
Schaltwerk XTR Shadow lang
Kette XT
Pedale XTR 08
Umwerfer XT im Kit enthalten
Flaschenhalter Contec Carbon
Schalthebel XTR Rapidfire
Griffe Syntace


----------



## ragazza (9. Juli 2008)

Und so schauts bis jetzt aus,die Wäscheleinen vorm Lenker mach ich am Wochenende noch kürzer.


----------



## Frog (6. August 2008)

Hallo zusammen,

welche Rahmengröße bei welcher Körpergröße fahrt Ihr?

vielen Dank im voraus für Eure Antworten.

Olli


----------



## playbike (6. August 2008)

Fahr ein M bei 1,80m Körpergröße und etwa 82cm Schrittlänge!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ragazza (6. August 2008)

Fahre auch ein M bei Größe 174 und Schrittlänge 82.


----------



## ragazza (7. August 2008)

playbike schrieb:


> Fahr ein M bei 1,80m Körpergröße und etwa 82cm Schrittlänge!



Hey,Jörg,du bist a ein Sitzriese


----------



## playbike (7. August 2008)

ragazza schrieb:


> Hey,Jörg,du bist a ein Sitzriese



nicht so laut


----------



## playbike (9. September 2008)

Neus Opium 7 Flash auf der Eurobike gesichtet
ein wenig Info:

http://www.endurismus.de/cms/website.php?id=/concept/bikes/mtb-cycletech.htm


----------



## valentino (10. Oktober 2008)

was habt ihr den für erfahrungen mit dem pium bikes???


gruß valentino


----------



## playbike (10. Oktober 2008)

*9,843 Kilo *Opium 6 in der aktuellen Bike 11/08


----------



## bergzieger (16. Oktober 2008)

valentino schrieb:


> was habt ihr den für erfahrungen mit dem pium bikes???
> 
> 
> gruß valentino


Habe meins seit 1 1/2 Jahren und bin immer noch so begeistert wie am ersten Tag. Habe ein Race Aufbau, also mit 100mm Terralogic und Leichtbauteilen und komme so auf ca. 10.2 Kilo.
Rennt bergauf wie die Hölle, auch bei offenem Dämpfer, und bergab kann man Kondensstreifen an den Ohren sehen 
Meiner Meinung nach das Beste CC-AM Bike, noch vor dem vielgelobten Liteville (oh je, ich kann schon die Kommentare aller gekränkten Litevillejünger hören).
Ich denke als Tourenbike mit der Talas oder Revelation für so ziemlich jede Schandtat geeignet.
Ich kanns uneingeschränkt empfehlen.


----------



## schu2000 (16. Oktober 2008)

Da meld ich mich doch hier auch mal wieder zu Wort  ich bin mittlerweile seit gut einem Jahr Besitzer eines Opium 5. Das Bike hat mit mir seitdem einige tausend Kilometer hinter sich gebracht, war zweimal am Gardasee und hat Ende Juni/Anfang Juli seinen und meinen ersten Alpencross mitgemacht. Für mich ist es nach wie vor ein äußerst flexibles Bike, mit dem sowohl sehr lange (normale) Touren möglich sind, als auch Enduro-Touren mit fahrtechnisch schwierigen Leckerbissen als auch natürlich schnelles Trails fahren und selbst härtere Sachen, so habe ich es auch schon mehrmals am Gardasee den 601 oder andere schöne Strecken bergab gejagt  es geht richtig ordentlich bergauf, auch mit meiner etwas schwereren Ausstattung (liege bei 14,irgendwas Kilo), bergab macht es immer noch jede Menge mit und ist dabei schön wendig und bei langsamen Fahrtechnik-Passagen sehr gut zu steuern und zu kontrollieren
Leider steht es nun schon seit einiger Zeit nahezu unbenutzt zu Hause, weil 1. die Dämpferbuchsen ausgeschlagen sind, sicherlich auch Folge der Sachen die ich damit fahre, 2. es infolge dessen beim Fahren ein furchtbares Knarzen von sich gibt; bin mir aber nicht sicher ob das nur davon kommt, hatte dieses Knarzen schon wenige Wochen nachdem es aufgebaut war, und nach einer ordentlichen Reinigung war es immer wieder für ein paar Wochen weg  mittlerweile ist das Geräusch jedoch permanent, ich vermute eben auf Grund der ausgeschlagenen Buchsen; und 3. ich mittlerweile zusätzlich einen Freerider hab der (für meine Verhältnisse) auch noch ganz ordentlich tourentauglich ist wodurch meinem Opium die etwas härteren Sachen zukünftig erspart bleiben werden.
Es ist aber langsam wieder an der Zeit mein grünes O wieder einsatzbereit zu machen


----------



## biker-wug (16. Oktober 2008)

Hi Leute,

gibt es das Opium 6 eigentlich noch als Rahmenkit, und wenn ja, wo liegt dass dann preislich??
Finde auf der Homepage nur die Komplettbikes. 
Der nächste Händler ist gleich mal 65km weg, drum hier die Frage!!


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (16. Oktober 2008)

Rahmenset gibts noch

08er VK 2199

09er VK 2299


----------



## ragazza (16. Oktober 2008)

Bin seit Juli 08 Besitzer eines Opium 6,es wiegt so ca 12,5kg,gewogen mit uralter Personenwaage.Ausgestattet mit XTR und Avid Juicy 7.Hab schon versucht das Gewicht niedrig zu halten,aber immer so,daß ich keinerlei Angst bei Abfahrten haben muss.Deswegen auch Enduro-Laufradsatz 5.1 und schwere Reifen und schwere Schläuche.Habe jetzt 1800 harte Kilometer draufgefahren und hatte niemals Probleme,was ich bei der km-Leistung von einem Rahmen in dieser Preisklasse aber auch erwarte.Das Komplettrad ist hier ausnahmsweise mal teurer als ein Eigenaufbau,mal so als Tip,zumal die Fox Talas ja im Kit enthalten ist und nach längerer Einfahrzeit (bei mir 200 km) über alle Zweifel erhaben eine super Gabel ist.
 Ich fahr mit dem Rad eben alles,die CC-Konditionsrunde im Vergleich mit der Hardtail-Fraktion und Enduroeinsätze,soweit das mein Fahrkönnen zulässt.Dabei kann ich immer mitschwimmen,ein echtes Allesbergfahrkannrad eben.Die Lockoutfunktionen benutze ich sehr selten und nur auf Teer,das Rad wippt nur im Wiegetritt bei offener Dämpfung.Die Gabel senke ich aber oft ab,sonst hätte ich Probleme an steilen Rampen,liegt aber auch an meinem extrem kurz gewählten Vorbau.
 Da es mein erstes Allmountain Rad ist kann ich schlecht vergleichen,bin aber ein paar andre auch probegefahren,so das Liteville(weiß nicht wo der Kultfaktor herkommt,sorry,ist ein gutes Rad aber man muss es genauso treten), und ein Stereo (fand ich auch gut).
 Wer also nicht vothat sich 5 verschiedene Räder anzuschaffen oder auch extreme Touren fährt ,der liegt mit dem Opium genau richtig,ich würde damit sowohl an einem Marathon antreten(evtl mit leichtem Laufradsatz) als auch jede Singletrail-Alpenüberquerung wagen


----------



## Deleted 3447 (26. Oktober 2008)

Hi,

ich habe zwei Opium 5 aufgebaut (beide Tour, XT-Mix) - schaut man die Preise/Ausstattungen der Komplettbikes an ist Selbstaufbau schon eine Alternative. Eins davon fahre ich seit einigen 1000km vor allem in den Alpen. Bin auch begeistert von der Funktion und dem Handling des Bikes. Gewicht ist bei so einem Gerät nicht an erster Stelle, aber man bildet sich schon immer ein, wie leichtfüssig es sich doch fährt. Das Fahrwerk arbeitet sehr harmonisch und nutzt den grossen Federweg gut aus ohne sich schwammig anzufühlen. Das Opium hat deutlich mehr Reserven, als ich im Moment mit meiner Fahrtechnik ausloten kann. Der Fox RP23 ist für meinen Geschmack leicht überdämpft (auch bei voll geöffneter Plattform). Werde da wohl mal beim nächsten Service versuchen etwas zu tunen. Das Design ist einfach zeitlos, hoffentlich gibt's das Bike auch in Zukunft ohne grosse Aufschriften. Die mitgelieferte Fox Talas vermittelt viel Sicherheit, spricht aber bei meinen aktuellen 70kg nicht so feinfühlig an, wie oft beschrieben wird (die Dual-Air-Gabeln von RS sind da sicher feinfühliger abzustimmen, haben aber weniger Reserven). Die Auswahl an Rahmengrössen ist ziemlich klein. Für sehr kleine Fahrer ist rasch einmal Ende, das S entspricht bei anderen Herstellern schon M.
Das eine der besagten zwei Bikes hat Spiel im Hauptlager - und zwar nicht in der Nadellagerhülse selbst, sondern die ganze Lagerhülse im Rahmen, wohl eine ungenaue Passung. Beim anderen ist die Sitzstrebe offensichtlich nicht sauber gerichtet und folglich nicht zwangfrei montierbar. Das führt dazu, dass sich die Lager zwischen Umlenkhebel und Sitzstrebe (bzw. weniger gravierend zwischen Kettenstrebe und Sitzstrebe) verspannen und sich die Schrauben dort regelmässig lösen. Die Gleitlagerhülsen im Hinterbau (ansich für diese Anwendung sehr gut geeignet) sind leider über Lack montiert, was nicht unbedingt den Eindruck grosser Präzision hinterlässt. Die Zugführung ist beim alten Modell wirklich nicht ideal gelöst, bei den neueren sind die Züge ja am Unterrohr und über das Hauptlager, was zwar optisch etwas gewöhnungsbedürftig daherkommt, dafür wohl technisch besser funktioniert. Alle im Framekit angebotenen Farben sind speziell, aber die Lackqualität ist dürftig (mindestens  bei weiss-perlmut und rot-metallic), um nicht zu sagen miserabel: Beide Bikes haben Tropfnasen im Bereich der Dämpferaufnahme im Rahmendreieck und an den Ausfallern, dazu hatte das eine schon im Neuzustand einen Lackabplatzer an der Dämpferaufnahme. Bei beiden sind kleine Unreinheiten einlackiert (Haare, Fusel). Der Lack ist überhaupt nicht widerstandsfähig: Habe am Unterrohr und Tretlagergehäuse etliche Steinschlagspuren, wo der Lack grossflächig bis auf's Alu abblättert. Die Sitzstrebe ragt konstruktionsbedingt weit in den Kettenbereich rein und ist nicht besonders geschützt (ist auch schwer nachträglich zu realisieren). Die Folge ist, dass sie durch die schlagende Kette innenseitig blank geschrubbt wird. Ebenso arbeiten sich aufliegende Züge sehr rasch bis aufs Alu vor. Der Hinterbau verträgt nicht wahnsinnig breite Reifen, habe einen Nobby Nic mit 2.25 auf schmaler Felge und zwischen Stollen und Sitzstrebe noch ein paar mm Luft, viel mehr als ein 2.35er mit passender Felge geht kaum. Auch mit 2.25 ist das wieder eine Stelle wo der Lack abgeschliffen wird (Steinchen, Matsch).
Das Sattelrohr ist nicht sehr masshaltig gearbeitet. Zwar lassen sich Sattelstützen sicher klemmen, aber durch den hintenliegenden Schlitz läuft Schmoder und Wasser regelmässig zwischen Stütze und Rohr, was dann zu einem nervenden Knarzen führt.

Fazit: Tolles Bike mit Schwächen im Detail. Habe vor der Wahl auch ein paar andere probegefahren, u.a. Speci, Trek, BMC, Liteville 301. Funktionell hat mich das Opium überzeugt, nachträglich hat sich daran wenig geändert. Würde mich dennoch freuen, die Leute bei MTB Cycletech würden die Qualitätskontrolle noch in den Griff bekommen.

Gruss
Excalibur


----------



## Opiumlover (27. Dezember 2008)

Hallo Allerseits,

es freut mich sehr zu hören, dass im Großen und Ganzen alle zufrieden mit Ihren Opiums sind. Dass Fullies hin und wieder knarzen können habe ich auch schon bei zwei guten Freunden leidvoll anhören müssen. Diese fahren allerdings keine Opiums, sondern andere recht exklusive Bikes. Wichtig ist meiner Meinung aber auch, dass fast alle angesprochenen Probleme nicht direkt am Rahmen (=MTB CYCLETECH), sondern die Anbauteile wie Buchsen, Gabeln,... sind. Auch habe ich bist jetzt noch nie jemand über Probleme mit den Schwingenlager klagen hören, was bei anderen Bikes ja nach einer Saison leider häufig vorkommt. Also mir ist wichtig, dass wenn jemand Probleme hat ihm auch geholfen wird und er nicht unglücklich versauert.  Falls also jemand mal Probleme hat, schreibt mir eine E-Mail an [email protected] und ich helfe Euch dann weiter. 

Einen guten Start ins neue Bikejahr 2009
Viele Grüße
Gernot


----------



## Nicki-Nitro (28. Januar 2009)

Hallo liebe "Flasher",

ich interessiere mich für ein Opium Flash 7. Ich werde es demnächst probefahren. Ein Händler hier um die Ecke hat noch eines von 2007 rumstehen (das Orangefarbene) und bietet es für 3600 CHF anstatt 5500 CHF an. Ist das ein guter Deal oder soll ich lieber das 2009er nehmen? Viel scheint sich nicht getan zu haben. Die 2009er Flashs haben jetzt anscheinen 180mm Federweg bekommen. Was könnt Ihr mir dazu sagen?

Als Alternative stehen noch Remedy 8 im Raum.


----------



## ragazza (28. April 2009)

Hab mein Opium6 noch ein wenig erleichtert.Es wiegt jetzt mit Pedalen,Tacho,Flaschenhalter und Rücklicht 11,8 kg .Aber ich hab noch Ideen für weitere 200 g,die fliegen noch diese Woche weg  .
 Bin jetzt mit dem Rad set Juli 08 4200 km der unterschiedlichsten Kategorien gefahren und es hat immer sehr viel Spaß gemacht.Defekte hatte ich bis jetzt keine,ausser Ketten und Reifen.
 Habe mir noch einen leichten LRS zugelegt,jetzt drehen sich um XTR-Naben noch FRM XMD333-Felgen.Durch die Avid-Bremssättel drehen sich 160er XTR-Centerlock-Bremsscheiben.Stecke ich meinen EnduroLRS rein,mus ich nur die passenden Adapter dazwisch setzen,dann Bremse ich mit Avid-Scheiben in 203 und 185 mm .Das geht unter drei minuten.Mit dem leichten 1400g-Laufradsatz nen Berg hochzujubeln ist pure Freude.Es ist aber wirklich ein Wettkampflaufradsatz,den man nicht überstrapazieren sollte.
 Bis jetzt hat mir mein Opium immer Freude bereitet und war meistens besser als sein Fahrer.
 Bis demnächst  Robert


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## dachs13 (8. Dezember 2009)

Hi, hab beim opium 5 ziemliche Probleme mit geknarze. Wenn ich alles schön gereinigt und Schrauben angezogen habe geht es manchmal 1-2 Touren gut, aber dann fängt es auch schon wieder an. Hat jemand ähnliche Probleme bzw. einen Tip, was ich mal dagegen machen könnte?

Eigentlich ein tolles Rad mit Super Handling, wie ich finde aber so ein beständiges geknarze hab ich bisher noch nicht erlebt


----------



## playbike (8. Dezember 2009)

Einige Fragen zu Deinem Knarzproblem.

Wo genau kommt das knarzen her?
Immer die gleiche Gegend?
Hast Du die Schrauben mit Schraubensicherung gesichert?


----------



## speicher_voll (8. Dezember 2009)

Hallo

Ich habe bei meinem Opium 6 eine erhöhte Neigung zum Knarzen zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und der Wippe festgestellt.


Gruss

Beat


----------



## dachs13 (9. Dezember 2009)

speicher_voll schrieb:


> Hallo
> 
> Ich habe bei meinem Opium 6 eine erhöhte Neigung zum Knarzen zwischen den Dämpferbuchsen und der Wippe festgestellt.
> 
> ...



Denke da liegt auch bei mir die Wurzel des Übels, Schraubensicherung habe ich bisher nicht dran, sollte man das?


----------



## ragazza (9. Dezember 2009)

Auch mein O6 hat vor allem nach dem Waschen angefangen zu knarzen,ein paar Tropfen öl auf die Dämpferumlenkungsgelenke brachten immer Ruhe bis zum nächsten Waschtag.Dann musste ich die bis dato einzige Reparatur ausführener vordere Bolzen der Dämpferaufhängung hatte leichtes Spiel.Hab dann aus ner alten Alu-Motorradfußraste einen Ersatz gedreht und fettig eingebaut,das ist jetzt auch schon ein paar tausend km her und seitdem knarzt auch nichts mehr.Das Opium 6 ist unverwüstlich,auch auf den XTR-Komponenten sind jetzt über 10000km drauf,ich fahre noch die erste Kurbel mit den ersten Kettenblättern bei der 5.Kette.Die sog."Dauertests" der Fachzeitschriften mit 2500km finde ich belustigend ,und bei diesen Kurzdistanzen geht dann auch noch was kaputt.Auch meine Fox-Elemente arbeiten ohne jeden Service bis jetzt tadellos,werden nur gewaschen und geölt.Ich hab aber nicht nur Glück:Über 30 Plattfüsse dieses Jahr ließen mich nun auf schlauchlos umsteigen,aber sogar da hats mir nen RR zerfetzt.Kein Reifen bei mir stirbt einen natürlichen Tod


----------



## Goddi8 (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo zusammen,
ich kram den alten Fred mal raus.
Ich habe zwei Fragen.
Wie lange gibt MTB Cycletech denn Garantie auf die Rahmen (auf der Webseite habe ich leider nicht gefunden)?
Da es hier teilweise Fahrer von Liteville und Opium gibt, wie ist denn grob der Vergleich zw. dem 301 (mit 130mm) und dem Opium 6?

Mein Fahrprofil ist 50/50 bergauf und bergab. Beides gerne schnell.

Viele Grüße,
Thorsten


----------



## pefro (26. Mai 2010)

Hallo,

jaja, das Opium ist schon echt ein feines Teil! Ruf doch mal hier an, die haben Liteville und MTB Cycletech im Programm und können Dir sicher was drüber erzählen:

http://www.endurismus.de/cms/website.php

Gruß
Peter


----------



## Goddi8 (26. Mai 2010)

Danke. Da werd ich mal anfragen.


----------



## ragazza (27. Mai 2010)

Goddi8 schrieb:


> Hallo zusammen,
> ich kram den alten Fred mal raus.
> Ich habe zwei Fragen.
> Wie lange gibt MTB Cycletech denn Garantie auf die Rahmen (auf der Webseite habe ich leider nicht gefunden)?
> ...



Hallo Thorsten

Hab das Lieville und das O6 probegefahren, schenken sich nichts, hab dann wegen des Preisvorteils und der Liteville-Hype das Opium genommen.Ich hab die Wahl nie bereut.Seitdem ich ein neues Hardtail ab darf das Opium aber fters ausruhen.
 Viel Spaß


----------



## Goddi8 (28. Mai 2010)

Klingt gut. Leider ist es unmöglich beide bei mir in der Nähe mal probezufahren


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## wr400 (28. Juli 2010)

Hallo,
wie schaut es mit den Klettereigenschaften des MTB Cycletech aus?
Das LV 301 soll bergauf ziemlich gut gehen. Kann die Geometrie vom Opium da mithalten?
Gruß
wr400


----------



## ragazza (28. Juli 2010)

wr400 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wie schaut es mit den Klettereigenschaften des MTB Cycletech aus?
> Das LV 301 soll bergauf ziemlich gut gehen. Kann die Geometrie vom Opium da mithalten?
> Gruß
> wr400



Ja, das Rad klettert gut, oft senk ich nicht mal die Gabel ab. Ich werde damit am Sonntag am Keiler-Bike-Marathon im Spessart auf die Langstrecke gehen. Auf der wurzeligen Strecke ziehe ich es meinem Carbonhardtail vor.Es wiegt heute mit zwei Flaschenhaltern und Pedalen 11460 g .Ganz gut für ein 150mm Alufully.
Gruß Robert


----------



## Farodin (7. Dezember 2010)

Hallo zusammen, ich hätte ein nagelneues Opium 6 in L günstigst abzugeben. Schreibt mich einfach an.

Fotos gibt es hier


----------



## alpenchallenger (7. Dezember 2010)

Hjea,

warum verkaufst du das Opium? Für mich immernoch das weit beste Fully der Welt! (Besonders mit Lefty )


----------



## Farodin (7. Dezember 2010)

Hey, 

Ich habe bereits eines in M und kann Deine Meinung soweit bestätigen, wobei ich es selber mit Teilen bestückt habe und kein Standardbike habe 

Das andere habe ich sehr günstig bekommen. Es war für einen Freund gedacht,aber der baut sich nun doch ein Hardtail auf. Ich würde es zu meinem Einkaufspreis auch wieder abgeben. In Deutschland wurden übrigens nur 14 Stück dieser Bikes ausgeliefert. 
Es ist somit eine echte Rarität! Und günstiger bekommt man es kaum -nichtmal bei Ebay ist es drin...


----------



## Farodin (8. Dezember 2010)

Wann gab es zuletzt sowas?! Da lässt man sein Bike einmal unbeaufsichtigt und dann dies...


----------



## alpenchallenger (8. Dezember 2010)

Eine schöne Familie hast du da  

Das Opium mit Speedneedle sieht ja richtig lecker aus. Wie schwer? 

Es erstaunt mich schon sehr, dass nur so wenige Opiums (in Deutschland) im Umlauf sind. Bietet MTB Cycletech doch eine tolle Alternative zu Liteville und co. an. Schön verarbeitet, edel, leicht und exklusiv. 

glg


----------



## Farodin (8. Dezember 2010)

Es war nur der Zwischenstand des Bikes. Das mit Speedy ist meines und mittlerweile noch mit Dt 1750, CB Acid 2 (weiß) und weißer Fox 32 Tallas (150mm) bestückt - gewogen habe ich es noch nicht


----------



## ragazza (23. Mai 2011)

Nach zweieinhalb Jahren hatte meine Dämpferwippe einen Haarriss bekommen. Habs erst beim Reinigen gemerkt. Velleicht wars schon länger gerissen.
Hab das Neuteil ohne Murren oder Zicken auf Kulanz zugeschickt bekommen, ich musste keinen Cent drauflegen. Das hat mich richtig gefreut.
Ich werde damit wieder beim Franken-Bike-Marathon in Trieb antreten.

Ride On..........


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## playbike (24. Mai 2011)

ragazza schrieb:


> Nach zweieinhalb Jahren hatte meine Dämpferwippe einen Haarriss bekommen. Habs erst beim Reinigen gemerkt. Velleicht wars schon länger gerissen.
> Hab das Neuteil ohne Murren oder Zicken auf Kulanz zugeschickt bekommen, ich musste keinen Cent drauflegen. Das hat mich richtig gefreut.
> Ich werde damit wieder beim Franken-Bike-Marathon in Trieb antreten.
> 
> Ride On..........



Hallo Robert,

schön das noch alles geklappt hat und Dein Opium wieder Race Ready ist.
Da muss ich wohl nach Trieb zum anfeuern kommen.
Weiterhin Rissfreie km


----------



## ragazza (25. Mai 2011)

playbike schrieb:


> Hallo Robert,
> 
> schön das noch alles geklappt hat und Dein Opium wieder Race Ready ist.
> Da muss ich wohl nach Trieb zum anfeuern kommen.
> Weiterhin Rissfreie km



Danke Jörg,

bin grad fertig mit dem Rad, musste die Kurbel auch erneuern und ein paar Kleinigkeiten. Habs jetzt ready-to-race mit Tacho,zwei Flaschenhaltern und Pedalen bei 11,32 kg. Zu schwer für ein Racefully, aber ser leicht für ein Alu-Allmountain. Ich befürchte aber das Ende des sicheren renntauglichen Leichtbaus ist erreicht. 

Gruß Robert


----------



## MTBle (26. Mai 2011)

ragazza schrieb:


> {Opium 6} ...bei 11,32 kg. Zu schwer für ein Racefully, aber ser leicht für ein Alu-Allmountain.



Naja dann währe vermutlich das Opium 4-5 für Dich die bessere Wahl.

Mal schauen ob ich mein 5er am WE fertig bekomme.

Tschau
Tilo


----------



## Farodin (26. Mai 2011)

Ich finde das Bike als potentes Allmountain auch eher passend und spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mal eine Fox 36 einzubauen...


----------



## MTBle (26. Mai 2011)

Farodin schrieb:


> Ich finde das Bike als potentes Allmountain auch eher passend und spiele gerade mit dem Gedanken mal eine Fox 36 einzubauen...



Du kannst Gedanken lesen! 
Erst mach ich mal mein 5er fertig und dann würde ich gerne das 6er für richtig schöne Alpen Touren aufbauen.

Da hab ich auch über die dicke Talas nachgedacht, ist aber ein ganzes Stück schwerer als die 32er. 
Bis wieviel mm ist eigentlich das Opium 6 freigegeben? Der Rahmen is schlieslich nicht gerade Schwermaschinenbau.

Schick sieht Deines aus, welche Felgen sind das? Fürs 5er habe ich mir mal die ZTR Flow geholt, passt prima. Fürs 6er suche ich noch, evtl Velocity P35.


----------



## Farodin (26. Mai 2011)

Ja, Gewicht ist schon mehr,aber wo investiert man es besser als in der Federgabel? 
Momentan hab ich ja 150mm an der Front von daher wird sich der Unterschied hauptsächlich in der Steifigkeit bemerkbar machen und davon kann das Bike schon was vertragen, wo der Hinterbau schon so wenig steif ist. Ich würde allen ,die es für härteres nutzen möchten ,raten am Hinterrad deswegen eine 10mm Schnellspann-Steckachse zu verbauen.
Das ist ein normaler Dt swiss EX1750 also eine EX 500 Felge an meinem Bike.
In Kombination mit ein paar 2,4er Schwalbe kann man damit schon was anstellen.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## MTBle (27. Mai 2011)

Farodin schrieb:


> Ja, Gewicht ist schon mehr,aber wo investiert man es besser als in der Federgabel?



Mal sehen, glaube ich werde es lieber in Felgen und Reifen stecken.
Ist aber auch ne Frage wie man fährt, ich bin nicht so der High Speed Junky, lieber langsam und technisch.



> raten am Hinterrad deswegen eine 10mm Schnellspann-Steckachse zu verbauen.


Das würde mit meiner Nabe sogar gehen, die Funworks 3 Way kann man umbauen. Merke ich mir mal. 
Jetzt muß aber erst mal der normale Schnellspanner reichen.


----------



## ragazza (30. Mai 2011)

MTBle schrieb:


> Naja dann währe vermutlich das Opium 4-5 für Dich die bessere Wahl.
> 
> Mal schauen ob ich mein 5er am WE fertig bekomme.
> 
> ...



Nein, für ein echtes Racefully hat Cycletec nichts an Rahmen im Programm, da muss ich schon fremdgehen. Für den Zweck ziehe ich dann auch Carbon vor, das Gewicht sollte mit Dämpfer schon klar unter 2 kg liegen. Vielleicht kommt ja mal was Hübsches aus der Schweiz....
 Übrigens, für Platz 15 Gesamt und Platz 7 AK hats am Sonntag gereicht, und das Limit setzte eindeutig der Fahrer


----------



## ragazza (19. September 2011)

@ alle Opium-Besitzer:

gebt auf euer Schwingenhauptlager acht, lieber mal öfters ausbauen und reinigen und fetten, 
ich hab meines nur gefahren und dann gings in Sack.

Ein Lager kann mal ausnudeln, da bin ich nicht böse, 
ich hab ihm auch nichts erspart. 
Aber dass das neue Ersatzteil 154,90 Euro kostet hat mich schon umgehauen. 
Da muss die Liebe zum Rad schon groß sein.


----------



## jprofiler (18. Oktober 2011)

Hi!
Habe da ein Cycletech Rad und weiss nicht genau was für eines das ist. Stammt aus einem Barter-Deal...steht neu und ungenutzt rum und ich will es jetzt loswerden..aber ohne Daten, echt schwierig...weiss da jemand Bescheid und könnte mir hier helfen?


----------



## Mosesone (18. März 2018)

Guten Tag ihr Opioden!
Ich bin vor gut 4 Jahren ein Opium 6 gefahren, leihweise für ein gutes halbes Jahr! Seither suche ich eins was ich mein eigen nennen kann! Heute würde mir ein Opium 5 1.0 angeboten und nun weiss ich nicht was ich dafür bezahlen soll/kann.... Könnt ihr mir da helfen? Das Bike steht noch recht gut da und wurde vor einigen Jahren auch schon etwas aufgewertet!


----------

